# Muzzy MX-4



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone is having major problems with these broadheads and their accuracy? I was shooting practice tips and i decided i was going to try the muzzy practice tips well i was putting all of my arrows within 2in of each other however when i shot the practice tip muzzy my arrow was for some reason curving??? i dont know if this was just me but i would shot a regular practice tip then the muzzy and then another practice tip the two were close but the muzzy was off in no mans land...just wondering if anyone is having problems? Thanks for the input guys.
SDGOOSEHUNTER16


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had issues from time to time, you need to test each broadhead after it is assembled with the regular blades, you will get broadheads that fly funny, just set them aside and use the others. The mx-4's are pretty devastating, and for the price even if you have to set one aside they aren't bad. I'm assuming you have tuned you bow for broadheads, if not that is where you need to start.


----------



## DckS1yr#7 (Oct 20, 2010)

i definatley always suggest that you paper tune your bow before you even sight it in. this will ensure that your arrows are actually flying straight instead of fishtailing. the way i see it is if your arrows fishtail or porpus they will be acurate with field points on but as soon as you screw in a broadhead it will go crazy. i think its because the broadhead and the fletchings are fighting each other to straighten the shaft out. neither will win.


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

These guys are right. Make sure bow is tuned, and the arrow shaft you are shooting is sized right. A too lite spine can make the head and fletchings fight each other. Tuning the heads can be a pain in the azz I have found. This is why I now shoot expandables for deer. The Muzzy do work very well though


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I just finished tuning my new hoyt for the mx-4's didn't need too much tuning just had to pull the loop down about a 1/16th of an inch to get it to hit where my field tips were hitting. they group so well that I have to shoot them at different targets otherwise I'll cut my fletches.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

They have a lot more tuning issues w/ the arrow than the traditional 4 bladers. And yes, its the arrow, not the bow that needs tuned w/ the broadhead. They need put on and spun. The insert really shouldn't be glued in before the proper spot for the broadhead is found. I got tired of the tuning issues w/ the regular muzzy's this year and went back to the rage. I was in a pinch this year and didn't have time to do any real tuning. The muzzy's were cork screwing on me terrible... Said screw it and just went and bought a pack of the rages. Tuning problem fixed...


----------

